
Show HN: We just launched June – get paid to talk with recruiters - pkrumins
https://www.joinjune.com/
======
riddlemethat
What makes you think that I want to be paid to talk to a recruiter?

~~~
cenal
We have already had some amazing candidates with world changing skills join
the platform. While it may not suit everyone this is definitely popular
amongst the people that companies are searching for.

------
godzillabrennus
What kind of a company would pay me to talk with their recruiter?

~~~
cenal
My advisor Peteris posted this on here. I am the CEO, and to answer your
question, the first customer who signed up (before we even launched) was
Amazon. We have had hundreds of companies interested in paying qualified
people to pitch them a job.

I owned a staffing company and found that it was less expensive to pay
candidates for their time than it was to pay someone to try and get them on a
phone to pitch them a job.

~~~
jjoe
Something about this doesn't feel right. Unfortunately I can't express it so
it's useful to you. But keywords that create conflict in my head are: elite,
candidates, less expensive, recruiter, pay.

Perhaps this explains the understandably defensive posts here. The idea is
interesting but the wording is a bit snobbish.

Good luck!

~~~
cenal
Thanks for the feedback! We are going to work on the messaging some more to
ensure we strike the right balance when talking with the people we want to
onboard.

